# Trivia 3/8



## luckytrim (Mar 8, 2019)

trivia 3/8
DID YOU KNOW...
During the War of 1812, more soldiers died of disease than  were killed in
battle.
1. What is the meaning of the word "gospel"?
2. On New Year's Eve 1997, Michael Le Moyne Kennedy, son of  Robert F.
Kennedy, died tragically. How did his death  occur?
3. What do you call clouds of interstellar dust and  gas?
4. A reduction of which chemical in hair follicles causes  greying of hair?
5. Plants always grow their roots down toward the earth and  grow their stem 
up towards the sun. What is the name for the two properties of  the plant (in 
order) that cause this?
6. What is the capital of Brazil?
7. What is the term for one followed by 100 zeros  ?
8. In what year did Apollo Thirteen experience the damage that  forced a 
return to earth ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Jay Silverheels, the Native American who played Tonto on TV's  'The Lone
Ranger', was born 'Harold Smith'.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Good News
2. Skiing Accident
3. Nebulae
4. Melanin
5. Geotropism and phototropism
6. Brasilia
7. Googol
8. 1970

TRUTH !!
Harold J. Smith was born on the Six Nations Indian Reserve in  Ontario,
Canada in 1912. His father was a Canadian Mohawk tribal chief  and a military
officer.
Harry Smith excelled in athletics and lacrosse in particular  before leaving
home to travel around North America. In the 1930s, he played  indoor lacrosse
with the "Iroquois" of Rochester, N.Y.

His show business breakthrough came in 1937 when he was  playing on a touring
lacrosse team in Los Angeles. Joe E. Brown saw him and was  impressed with
his athleticism, and encouraged the young Mohawk to do a  screen test.

He began with bit parts in a number of Westerns and low-budget  features such
as serials in 1937. His first appearances were billed as Harry  Smith, then
he adopted his screen name from his lacrosse nickname and  became "Jay
Silverheels."
He will always be remembered as the Lone Ranger's "faithful  Indian
companion," Tonto as he spent eight years and more than 200  episodes in that
role.


----------

